# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  [NEW] Thay màn hình Samsung A50 giá rẻ, lấy liền tại TPHCM

## thuanphatmobile

*Thay màn hình Samsung A50* ở Thuận Phát Mobile luôn được khách hàng tin tưởng và lựa chọn. Bởi thay màn hình tại đây không chỉ có chi phí giá rẻ mà còn mang đến cho khách hàng dịch vụ chất lượng tốt.

*Thay màn hình Samsung A50 chính hãng* có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng, được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ nhà sản xuất. Thay lấy ngay trong vòng 30 – 45 phút. Ưu đãi kiểm tra, vệ sinh máy hoàn toàn miễn phí.


Thay màn hình Samsung A50 chính hãng tại Thuận Phát Mobile
*Thay màn hình Samsung A50 giá bao nhiêu tiền?*

Chi phí thay màn hình Samsung A50 luôn nằm trong TOP rẻ nhất so với thị trường. Ưu đãi 1 đổi 1, giảm ngay *100.000đ* dành cho khách hàng tài xế công nghệ, học sinh, sinh viên.

>>> Xem bảng giá chi tiết tại đây: *Thay màn hình Samsung A50*

Liên hệ với Thuận Phát Mobile qua Hotline: *093.797.0101* để được tư vấn hoàn toàn miễn phí và nhận *GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI* ngay hôm nay.

*Cần thay màn hình Samsung A50 trong những trường hợp nào?*

-Màn hình Samsung A50 bị đen một góc, xuất hiện nhiều đường sọc ngang, sọc dọc.
-Màn hình có nhiều điểm chết, đơ, liệt cảm ứng, lúc được lúc không.
-Màn hình của máy hiển thị sai tông màu, hình ảnh mờ, nhòe, không rõ nét.
-Samsung A50 bị rơi đập, nứt vỡ màn hình. Kèm theo đó là tình trạng rung, giật, nhấp nháy liên tục.
-Cần thay màn hình khi Samsung A50 bị hư hỏng, màn hình bị loang màu, chảy mực. Ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng hiển thị, cũng như các thao tác hoạt động trên máy.

Màn hình Samsung A50 bị loang màu
Tuy nhiên, trước khi mang máy đi sửa. Quý khách cũng cần lưu ý, nếu Samsung A50 chỉ bị rơi rớt, nứt vỡ mặt kính bên ngoài. Nhưng cảm ứng và màn hình bên trong vẫn hoạt động bình thường thì chỉ cần thay mặt kính với chi phí giá rẻ.

*Dịch vụ thay màn hình Samsung A50 uy tín tại Thuận Phát Mobile:*

Thuận Phát Mobile là địa chỉ uy tín hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực sửa chữa, thay màn hình Samsung. Vì vậy, đây cũng là nơi được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn khi cần thay mới cho thiết bị A50 của mình. Với những dịch vụ của chúng tôi mang lại, không chỉ tốt về chất lượng mà còn rẻ về chi phí. Quý khách sẽ luôn cảm thấy hài lòng khi đến với trung tâm.


Khách hàng thay màn hình tại Thuận Phát Mobile
*Khi thay màn hình Samsung A50 tại Thuận Phát Mobile, chúng tôi luôn đáp ứng đầy đủ những tiêu chí sau:*

-Chỉ sử dụng linh kiện chính hãng, do Samsung sản xuất. Cam kết tuyệt đối không bao giờ tráo đổi linh kiện hay sử dụng hàng kém chất lượng.
-Kỹ thuật viên có trình độ chuyên môn cao, quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp, nhanh chóng. Vì vậy, quý khách có thể nhận máy ngay trong ngày.
-Luôn đầu tư trạng thiết bị công nghệ hiện đại, nhằm đảm bảo mang lại chất lượng sửa chữa tốt nhất cho khách hàng.
-Khi thay màn hình tại trung tâm sửa chữa điện thoại Samsung uy tín Thuận Phát Mobile, quý khách sẽ được bảo hành 12 tháng. Cam kết hoàn tiền 100% nếu không hài lòng về dịch vụ.
-Giá màn hình Samsung A50 cạnh tranh nhất so với thị trường.
-Giảm ngay 100.000đ khi khách hàng sử dụng từ 2 dịch vụ trở lên.
-Giảm ngay 50.000đ dành cho khách hàng thân thiết tại trung tâm.

*Quy trình thay màn hình tại Thuận Phát Mobile:*

Bước 1: Nhân viên tiếp nhận máy và kiểm tra tình trạng hư hỏng.
Bước 2: Đưa ra giải pháp khắc phục và báo giá cho khách hàng.
Bước 3: Sau khi khách hàng đồng ý, kỹ thuật viên tiến hành thay màn hình mới.
Bước 4: Kỹ thuật viên kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng màn hình cảm ứng, cùng với các chức năng về phần mền, phần cứng. Đảm bảo hoạt động ổn định trước khi bàn giao máy cho khách hàng.
Bước 5: Khách hàng nhận máy, thanh toán và ghi phiếu bảo hành.

Tại TPHCM ở các khu vực Quận 1, Quận 2, Quận 3, Quận 4, Quận 5, Quận 6, Quận 7, Quận 8, Quận 9, Quận 10, Quận Bình Thạnh, Quận Tân Bình, Quận Gò Vấp, Quận Thủ Đức, Bình Tân,… Quý khách vui lòng truy cập tại đây để tìm đến trung tâm gần bạn nhất.

----------

